# D'Addario Player's Points



## Mooh

Caution, rant ahead!

Is anyone else annoyed with D'Addario for reducing the items available through their Player's Points scheme? Even including Rico, Evans, and Planet Waves, there's not much from which to choose. I don't mind that the items are partly/entirely promotional in nature (why else would they do it?), but they used to offer a guitar even (it was a Zon). Most of the stuff pictured in their packages hasn't been available for ages, and as for their assertion that they change the stuff regularly...my backside...I check frequently, have returned hundreds, maybe thousands of points, and use their products religiously.

This isn't entirely selfish either, I give many items to my students and friends. 

I keep saving, waiting for more and better stuff to appear on their website. Maybe they'll wake up and smell the good will and business the scheme can generate.

Yes, I have registered my displeasure with D'Addario.

(Edited for abusive language.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fretboard

I hear you Mooh - gave up the effort ages ago...

Back in the day (early 90's), Maxell tapes used to have a similar program - except the stuff was top notch and, if you were a Grateful Dead fan with 700 or 800 hours of live shows on tape**, easily attainable. D'Addario's program always seemed to be closer to "great, another $127 worth of strings and I can score a $9 coffee mug with some cows on it..."

(**let's not get all up in arms about bootlegging - the band used to sell actual tapers tickets through their mail order ticketing and set up a "tapers only" section around the sound board for people to record the shows)

Once D'Addario went to the coloured ball ends, they lost my business.

(Am I the only person who can't stand those? Maybe on a "string through" body I could deal with them, but not on any of my wrap around bridges where I'd actually have to see them... Just can't deal with them)


----------



## NB-SK

fretboard said:


> I hear you Mooh - gave up the effort ages ago...
> 
> Back in the day (early 90's), Maxell tapes used to have a similar program - except the stuff was top notch and, if you were a Grateful Dead fan with 700 or 800 hours of live shows on tape**, easily attainable. D'Addario's program always seemed to be closer to "great, another $127 worth of strings and I can score a $9 coffee mug with some cows on it..."
> 
> (**let's not get all up in arms about bootlegging - the band used to sell actual tapers tickets through their mail order ticketing and set up a "tapers only" section around the sound board for people to record the shows)
> 
> Once D'Addario went to the coloured ball ends, they lost my business.
> 
> (Am I the only person who can't stand those? Maybe on a "string through" body I could deal with them, but not on any of my wrap around bridges where I'd actually have to see them... Just can't deal with them)



Dude, don't worry. Most people who don't know that the Dead encouraged their fans to make bootlegs of their shows probably aren't big music fans. I doubt you'll find many of them here.


----------



## Mooh

Well, I don't find the coloured balls necessary and they're hidden on all but one guitar (flattop with a through bridge), so I don't care. I like the strings otherwise.

I'd rather redeem the points for gear, but if they only have promotional items, why not items people will see and share? Cool gig wear, cases, posters, books, hand drums, accessories, tools, stands, hangers, straps, tuners...

I'd rather blow 200 points on a pack of strings than 35 for a mug or whatever. (Don't worry, I've got four of the stupid mugs, and I don't really think they'll start including strings.) 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest

fretboard said:


> (**let's not get all up in arms about bootlegging - the band used to sell actual tapers tickets through their mail order ticketing and set up a "tapers only" section around the sound board for people to record the shows)


Who would get down on you for taping and trading Dead shows?

Man, I live vicariously through old Dead Heads giving me shows. I was just a little too young. But I've got lots of great Phish memories and shows on tape to help dig them out of my addled brain. :smile:


----------



## Guest

Mooh, I've played EXL110s for years now. Is it going to hurt you to know I just throw out the wrappers? I usually buy the 10 pack boxes. I don't even read the packaging. I figured the points program was shite to being with.


----------



## Mooh

The PPP has kept me in t-shirts, ball caps, beer glasses, and duffle bags for years. The story is that they recycle the packaging that is returned to them and you get to cash in on some sway for helping them. Seems they don't care so much lately.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robboman

iaresee said:


> Mooh, I've played EXL110s for years now. Is it going to hurt you to know I just throw out the wrappers? I usually buy the 10 pack boxes. I don't even read the packaging. I figured the points program was shite to being with.


Each to his own, but I kind of enjoy getting a big box of tshirts, hats, mugs, etc for free. I just keep my empty packs in a shoebox, when it starts to overflow I cash them in. Sorry to hear that the selection is dwindling.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves

Ack, D'Addario has a points system? 

I play the EXL110s as well, I guess I should look closer...


----------



## Mooh

About what I expected, the reply from D'Addario:

Thank you for your interest in the Player's Points Program. The Player's Points Program is a rewards Program for our loyal customers. Unfortunately older Player's Points Merchandise was discontinued to make room for New Player's Points Merchandise. Since we are constantly adding New Player's Points Merchandise periodically there is always a variety to choose from. 

Please visit our web site at www.jdaddario.com and click on the word Player's Points to view all current Player's Points Merchandise. Click on the word Order Form to print out the required order form and shipping charges chart. 

Best Regards,
Linda Ercolino
D'Addario & Co., Inc. 
Over 100 Years of Excellence in America

None of which answered my concerns. Yesterday there were only three items available (not including the stuff from their Rico, Evans, Planet Waves lines which aren't any better). I've asked for specific clarification but I doubt they'll acknowledge my email.

Oh well...sigh.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## stratovani

This thread reminds me of Mark Ten cigarettes that had a coupon on the flap. For a million or so points you could get a colour TV! Of course, you'd be dead of lung cancer before you ever got the TV so I don't imagine they gave away too many!


----------



## Spikezone

I finally had enough points saved to get something good, and came up against this same problem. I emailed the company to inquire, and they replied that they are rolling out a new Players Point program this spring and assured me that the old pints will still be usable when the new swag is up. Hope there's some good stuff...I really wanted one of those nice wood stools that you see in all the music shops.
-Mikey


----------

